# Know anything about this sight?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.nikkostirling.com/Content/ProSeriesSights/XT.htm


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

very cool...

I'd love to read a review, and see more


----------

